# ID of Mexican T (?)



## John Bokma (Jul 3, 2005)

Found it today, the fovea is pink colored, almost a dusted pink color. The abdomen of the spider has pink bands, like a wasp (6 or 7 pink bands, on a dark, almost black "background".

Found it in the state Veracruz, Mexico.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 3, 2005)

Does it look like this:







If it does.. it is a C. fasciatum (Costa Rican Tigerrump)


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 3, 2005)

_Davus fasciatus_ (_C. fasciatum_) does not occur in Mexico.

How about a picture?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 3, 2005)

I know that..... but I can't think of any other type which those markings


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 4, 2005)

Quite a bad picture, apologies. Will take more when the spider is settled. Found it near Cardel (Buenavista), Veracruz, Mexico.

It looks indeed exactly like the Costa Rican tigerrump (Cyclosternum fasciatum), so I guess that's what it is. 

The plastic lid has a diameter of 12 cm.

It was quite a fascinating day, I found 2 scorpions, the tarantula, and 3 exoskeletons of a scorpion all very close together. One scorpion, a big one, probably female, got away :-( While I was looking for more scorpions a small lizard walked from a roof tile I was holding on my arm, shirt, pants, and down. Another big nice colored lizard came watching 

It sounds like I visited a pet shop, but no


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 4, 2005)

We may have a winner! Although as mentioned before...these are not *usually * found in mexcio.

Other than that there are smaller sp. that could possibly be it.


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 4, 2005)

That picture doesn't mean it's _D. fasciatus_.  There are quite a few species which look remarkably similar.


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 4, 2005)

It was found in Veracruz, and I doubt it was imported, but if it's not the Davus fasciatus (C. fasciatum) any other options?

The first pattern on the abdomen looks extremely similar ( =0= ), the pink line, with a pink round in the middle, with a black spot. Also the radial pattern on the fovea.







We found it between roof tiles in a meadow (see picture), and I have no idea if it's imported how it could get there (maybe banana plants but I doubt they are imported from costa rica).

So if it doesn't live in Mexico, how did it end up being there.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 4, 2005)

It looks a little dwarfish to me...

But I had more to add than my expert opinion... 

This is a great thread in terms of IDing, and for just high quality posting.

A real tarantula, found in the wild, with locale, and pics showing the locale.

I hope you get your ID!

And damn, I wish I lived there.


----------



## FryLock (Jul 4, 2005)

iirc Fabian Vol collected a Davus fasciatus "lookalike" in Veracruz Mexico, there's a good chance this could be one of them.


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 4, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> It looks a little dwarfish to me...
> 
> But I had more to add than my expert opinion...
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that between those tiles I also found a tailless whip spider  I heard that they are quite fragile, so I decided not to take it with me 
So it was like a little pet shop


----------



## Windchaser (Jul 4, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> _Davus fasciatus_ (_C. fasciatum_)


When did the name change occur? I don'r recall hearing about it, but have seen the "new" name several times now. Just curious.

BTW, I can't offer anything different than what has already been offered as far as the ID is concerned.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is the info You're looking for: http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/english/index2.php?link=evol5.html
Enjoi!


----------



## Martin H. (Jul 4, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> When did the name change occur? I don'r recall hearing about it, but have seen the "new" name several times now. Just curious.



 SCHMIDT, G. (2005): Die Gattung Davus O.P. - CAMBRIDGE, 1892 (Arachnida: Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). _Tarantulas of the World_ 104: 7-18.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## John Bokma (Jul 4, 2005)

I started a new thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=47471with a better subject. (Probably should have renamed the title of this one, OTOH this might have been confusing for others).


----------



## MizM (Jul 5, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> SCHMIDT, G. (2005): Die Gattung Davus O.P. - CAMBRIDGE, 1892 (Arachnida: Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). _Tarantulas of the World_ 104: 7-18.
> 
> all the best,
> Martin


Martin!!! You finally got that popcorn!  

Thanks for the info, now I have to change MORE cage labels! I thought I could take a rest after the Aphonopelma/Brachyeplma verdezi thing. I think from now on, I will just leave a blank line under the sci name for the revisions to come!


----------

